# Looking for Marijuana medicine that doesn't have side effects



## Guerilla Kush (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi, I want to use marijuana for medical purposes and I am growing a plant right now.
My problem is that every time I smoke weed, I get a very unpleasant sort of feeling. It is not paranoia or mental anxiety. It it's more of a physical thing - my thoughts and perceptions remain pretty much intact, but my heart starts racing and this makes me very uncomfortable.
I have read hundreds of reports from people who experience that same racing heart problem and none of them has ever come to a real solution to the problem. Some of those guys even suggested that one should start taking benzodiazepine drugs before smoking in order to be able to smoke pot without the racing heart thing. How fucking ridiculous is that?
Anyway...

I don't believe that there is any significant difference in effects between the different strains of marijuana (especially in the physical effects - racing heart, etc.). I have found that both Indica and Sativa dominat strains do give me a racing heart, no matter what. However, I am ready to experiment.

My question is: are there any marijuana users on this board who get the racing heart problem every time they smoke weed, but who have found out a strain that doesn't cause that problem?
I need first-hand advice, that is based on the personal experience of the users, not the usual generic "Indicas will not give you a racing heart" answers.
Thank you very much, people!


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 8, 2012)

Some people, who are prone to have anxiety attacks and such, will have the symptoms you describe when smoking. I believe it's more of a mental issue than anything and obviously, smoking should probably be avoided. Different strains, though, will produce various reactions and sativa's TEND to be more racey/heady while indica's have the opposite effect with more bodily effects. Stick with 100% indica's and there are many around- and you will have fewer unpleasant side effects.


----------



## Guerilla Kush (Dec 8, 2012)

^ I know the theory.

I am looking for practical advice from people who experience the same problem. For example: a guy gets a racing heart every time he smokes weed, no matter if it is a Sativa or an Indica, but wow! all of a sudden he discovers a miracle strain that doesn't cause a racing heart.
Any success stories like that?


----------



## quietguy420 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the same problem with sativas Guerilla, I feel like I'm having a minor heart attack. Try some strong Indica Dominant medicine, can almost guarantee you wont get those side effects. I work at a dispensary and wont even smoke a few strains because of this problem.


----------



## Guerilla Kush (Dec 10, 2012)

The last time I smoked (and got a serious case of the racing heart problem), I was told that the strain was an Indica. But maybe there was a mistake and it was a Sativa, who knows... 

Funny thing is that right now I am growing a Sativa. I stole a clone from somebody's guerilla garden and it turned out to be the lankiest Sativa on Earth, with the narrowest leaves known to humanity. The leaves almost look like pine needles, lol. So, if the theory is true, what I am growing would not be a good strain for people who suffer from the racing heart thing... but I am going to finish this grow and give the final product a try anyway.
I am thinking of leaving this Sativa plant into flowering until 80% of its trichomes get amber. I'm hoping that this would produce a less racey and less energetic effect that resembles the effect of an Indica plant.


----------



## Guerilla Kush (Dec 10, 2012)

*@quietguy420, *what strains do you stay away from, and what strains have you found out to be safe to smoke?


----------



## superfoxwon (Dec 21, 2012)

Sativa is an energetic and happy feeling and indica has a sleepy calming effect. Their is alot of 80/20 sativa/indica or 80/20 indica/sativa. Also their are 50/50 sativa/indica. CBD is what most medical strains are all about, most sativas have none of this. If it was me I would try a 80/20 indica/sativa.


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes. Indicas always gave me that feeling. Sativas are completely the opposite. They even allow for normal day-to-day funcitoning. I am not sure who would have told you that indicas would not cause this but it does not seem right.


----------



## ckrescho (Dec 30, 2012)

P.S. I have tried Grand Daddy Purple once, and recall that it is dominantly indica. It produced some pleasant effects.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 30, 2012)

Might want to look into high CBD strains ..


----------



## ogkush420 (Jan 9, 2013)

The person who recommended benzo may be right sound like u have a panic disorder I know the feeling and to me I have had the same prob from time to time the mexican shit use to give it to me bad the ogkush is really good with it I would try taking a valium u can get a mild dose like a 2.5 mg works very well with lil side effected


----------



## Tuvok (Jan 17, 2013)

I use Cannatonic and Cannatonic oil. Great for pain but I have no issues with my heart and that type of thing. My wife on the other hand can't use it (very often) as it gives her anxiety issues. It does not affect her heart though. Not sure if this helps or not. Look up this strain as it is very little head high but the body stone is Fantastic. high CBD's My2cents


----------



## Grifsta (Feb 28, 2013)

Not sure exactly when it would be... but if u can find the time that the CBD is at its peak production vs the other chemicals. It might be as easy as harvesting your plants when the (forgot the term) resin is more milky/clear as aposed to a full milky or milky/amber color.... im a noob but i thought amber rez would lead to more body effects from any plant with more couch lock regardless of the strains propertys or being indica/sativa or mix. 
im sure more experienced growers would know for sure. 
just a thought thought, dont use my advice unless someone backs it ... would hate to have bad advice used/


----------

